
Chevy Bolt EV is rated 238 miles by EPA - sremani
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/chevrolet-bolt-range-epa-rating/
======
whamlastxmas
I really want there to be non-Tesla options at this price point, but GM:

-Probably won't have anywhere as good of warranty service

-Probably has a much less nice interior

-Probably has much worse control and media electronics for the driver

-Probably isn't nearly as fast

-Lacks access to the Tesla superchargers

-Doesn't have advanced features like Autopilot

-Won't receive anywhere near the same level of ongoing software support and updates

For only potentially $5k less, I'll pass.

